

Beauty and Mathematics - momo-reina
http://gildedbirds.net/2013/12/02/edward-frenkel/

======
momo-reina
> GH Hardy wrote: “there is no permanent place in this world for ugly
> mathematics.”

There is no permanent place in this world for spaghetti code....

